# Comment traduire un logiciel ?



## Nidhal (23 Février 2005)

Voila j essai de traduire des logiciel mes je comprend rien aide moi .Est que sa marche avec tou les logiciel et commen les traduire.


----------



## Kartof (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je peux t'aider que pour les logiciels Créés avec AS Studio. Il suffit de faire un clic droit sur l'appli>afficher le contenu du paquet>Contents>Resources> et un dossier avec l'extension .lproj, tu l'ouvres et tu ouvres les autres documents, les dossiers strngs et nib s'ouvrent avec Xcode et Interface Builder.

A +


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Février 2005)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je peux t'aider que pour les logiciels Créés avec AS Studio. Il suffit de faire un clic droit sur l'appli>afficher le contenu du paquet>Contents>Resources> et un dossier avec l'extension .lproj, tu l'ouvres et tu ouvres les autres documents, les dossiers strngs et nib s'ouvrent avec Xcode et Interface Builder.
> 
> A +




Une astuce : si tu traduit un logiciel en Francais, et en particulier le "localized.strings" n'oublie pas de passer le format de fichier en UTF-8 (Format>File encoding) sinon, les accents risquent de sauter.

Cordialement


----------



## Kartof (25 Février 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Une astuce : si tu traduit un logiciel en Francais, et en particulier le "localized.strings" n'oublie pas de passer le format de fichier en UTF-8 (Format>File encoding) sinon, les accents risquent de sauter.
> 
> Cordialement


 Ah oui, j'ai oublié de dire ça.


----------



## Nidhal (25 Février 2005)

Merci pour votre aide .


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai un probl&#232;me lors de la manip, lorsque j'ouvre un de ces dossiers, rien ne se passe  et il n'y a rien dedans. ???? que faire pour le traduire ce logiciel ???

merci


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai un probl&#232;me lors de la manip, lorsque j'ouvre un de ces dossiers, rien ne se passe  et il n'y a rien dedans. ???? que faire pour le traduire ce logiciel ???
> 
> merci


Il n'y a rien dans quel dossier ? peux-tu &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis ?

"ce" logiciel, lequel ?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

Kartof a dit:


> Bonjour, je peux t'aider que pour les logiciels Créés avec AS Studio. Il suffit de faire un clic droit sur l'appli>afficher le contenu du paquet>Contents>Resources> et un dossier avec l'extension .lproj, tu l'ouvres et tu ouvres les autres documents, les dossiers strngs et nib s'ouvrent avec Xcode et Interface Builder.
> 
> A +



Je parle de ce dossier, désolé. Mais comme je n'ai pas compris exactement la suite du post, je ne sais quoi faire. Je parle de Word et Excel qui est sur mon PC au travail, je ne sais pas quel nioub à installé une version anglaise mais ça me gène tériblement.

Pour revenir à la question : Existe t-il un moyen de traduire des logiciels en Français ?

merci à tous de votre participation, ( j'espère avoir été assez clair  )


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Mars 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je parle de ce dossier, désolé. Mais comme je n'ai pas compris exactement la suite du post, je ne sais quoi faire. Je parle de Word et Excel qui est sur mon PC au travail, je ne sais pas quel nioub à installé une version anglaise mais ça me gène tériblement.
> 
> Pour revenir à la question : Existe t-il un moyen de traduire des logiciels en Français ?
> 
> merci à tous de votre participation, ( j'espère avoir été assez clair  )


Heu... moi je serais toi je ne toucherais pas si c'est Word et Excel.

Un tu n'en as pas le droit (mais bon &#231;a &#224; la limite, personne ne le saura), et deux parce que je ne pense pas que ce soit si simple avec ces appli l&#224;... On sait pas comment c'est foutu les truc microsoft, ou plut&#244;t pas dans le d&#233;tail, mais on sait que c'est mal-foutu (mauvaise langue  inside).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2007)

Concernant beaucoup de logiciels onn' a pas la libert&#233; de les traduire, sauf eventuellement &#224; usage priv&#233;
( affaire de droit)

Par contre essaye de voir si tu n'as pas  un moyen d'installer les fichiers qui te permettent d'avoir la VF


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

et pour photoshop ? c'est simple ?


----------



## Zeusviper (14 Mars 2007)

Tu peux plus ou moins exclure toute appli de taille cons&#233;quente!
Sans compter le fait que tu sois dans l'ill&#233;galit&#233;, dans de nombreux cas c'est tout bonnement impossible.
Mais surtout, sur une appli telle que word tu en aurai pour plusieurs semaines de boulot!

Ensuite tu parle de version pc windows de tes logiciels? c'est pas clair du tout ton bazar!

Mais dans tout les cas, ces logiciels existent en VF tu sais!


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> Tu peux plus ou moins exclure toute appli de taille conséquente!
> Sans compter le fait que tu sois dans l'illégalité, dans de nombreux cas c'est tout bonnement impossible.
> Mais surtout, sur une appli telle que word tu en aurai pour plusieurs semaines de boulot!
> 
> ...



Non, pour la travail, je changerais rien, ( de toute facon, c'est pas à moi de le faire )
mais pour chez moi; iMac core duo ( cf. signa.)
Vous ne connaissez pas de logiciels de traduction des logiciels ? sinon, j'abandonne..


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2007)

je crois que tu ne comprends pas bien
un logiciel , disons à interface en anglais est un programme

le même logiciel en VF est techniquement un autre programme
 dont 90% des choses sont communes avec la version originale, mais dont les 10%..francissés changent le tout ( dictionnaires , menus , aides etc)

Et un logiciel de traduction de logiciel ca n'existe pas, ou plutot ca s'appelle le cerveau d'un programmateur ( ou d'une équipe de programmateurs) et le plus souvent ces gens sont payés pour ca .
C'est inclus dans le prix d'achat du logiciel

et dans la plupart des cas ( sauf certaines licences spécifiques qui l'autorisent ou même l'encouragent ) il est interdit de recoder soit même  ( modifs ou traductions )
Lis les licences d'OS Mac par exemple


et comme on te l'a répété plusieurs fois , la plupart des bons  logiciels ont une version en VF disponible
( et le plus souvent sans frais suppplementaires)


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je crois que tu ne comprends pas bien
> un logiciel , disons &#224; interface en anglais est un programme
> 
> le m&#234;me logiciel en VF est techniquement un autre programme
> ...




tu dupliques tes NIB HARDS 
si le logiciel est propri&#233;taire toute intervention s'appel du cracking


tu trouveras toutes les infos &#224; propos de la "localization" et "bundles" dans cette petite bafouille ici


----------



## FF44 (24 Mars 2007)

... ou bien encore dans cette suite de tutoriels


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mars 2007)

merci, mais trop compliqu&#233; pour moi, je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; chaque fois traduire sur le net.


----------



## Tom25 (25 Mars 2007)

Ce n'est pas tellement compliqu&#233; mais c'est long. Je traduis moi-m&#234;me quelques applications fa&#238;tes avec X-Code sans savoir programmer en C. Je ne connaissais les 2 liens plus donn&#233;s plus haut, merci  . Mais c'est du boulot, rien que de traduire un petit freeware ou shareware. Le plus p&#233;nible &#233;tant souvent l'aide, c'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a qu'elle n'est souvent pas traduite.

Il y a aussi des programmes fait avec d'autres logiciels, comme RealBasic. Ces derniers fournissent un logiciel (Lingua) pour traduire leur applications.

Par contre je n'ai jamais rien demand&#233; pour traduire un logiciel, je le faisais pour moi, et j'envoyais ma traduction &#224; l'auteur qui &#233;tait g&#233;n&#233;ralement ravi. Je le suis moi-m&#234;me quand un espagnole ou un Allemand me renvoie la localisation d'un de mes programmes.

Pour information, l'usage veut que, quand on traduit un shareware l'auteur nous envoie un n&#176; de licence gratuit. Vu que &#231;a prend quelques heures, ben &#231;a fait pas gras pour un shareware &#224; 10 &#8364; :rateau: . Mais on a son nom au g&#233;n&#233;rique, et pour les Freewares on n'a que &#231;a  . Pis apr&#232;s il y a les mises &#224; jours &#8230; ! 

Bref, tout ce baratin pour dire que j'ai eu l'impression &#224; vous lire (Cerdan) que c'&#233;tait rapide mais compliqu&#233;, mais d'apr&#232;s moi c'est tout l'inverse, c'est simple mais tr&#232;s long. Un peu moins pour quelqu'un de parfaitement bilingue.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2007)

En meme temps, une applis est multi-localisée, sauf... Office (et dans la 2008?) Photoshop apparement (bah oui, version FR/EN.. etc) Nikon, je crois, mais eux, tu peux recuperer les .lproj
Apres,... je sais pas trop


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Janvier 2008)

Nidhal a dit:


> Voila j essai de traduire des logiciel mes je comprend rien aide moi .Est que sa marche avec tou les logiciel et commen les traduire.



Seashore publie sur son site un pas à pas qui explique comment traduire-localiser son logiciel : c'est en anglais, simple, et illustré de captures d'écran bienvenues. 

Et ici, à la rubrique _Articles_, les réponses à tes autres questions, en français.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

Interessant


----------

